# Inside DLtoker's Room



## DLtoker (Feb 21, 2007)

:welcome:  Well, I figured I would make myself a grow journal to document my grow process.  I have a SWC (Shallow Water Culture) hydroponic system that I built myself.  Many of you have probably seen pics of it one time or another.  I placed the 3" net pots within 2" of one another.  With this system I also have a tetra air pump ($20) that was purchased at walmart running two air stones.   I am debating if I should drop another pump in there for explosive root growth to help expedite the flowering process.  My system will hold 21 rooted clones.  :farm:

  For lighting...  Well lets see.  Right now I am using a 2' 2 blue spectrum bulbs T5 to get my 24 clones going.  Once they are ready to transplant I will be using a 4' 4 bulb T5 fluorescent with 2 blue spectrum and 2 red spectrum bulbs.  I ditched the HIDs and I'm not even going to start the debate on why... Like it or not I did it damn it. 

  This is my first time taking this amount at clones at one time so I pray I did everything satisfactorily.  On top of that, I didn't give myself enough time and had to rush.    First off, I soaked the rock wool in water with 1 teaspoon/gal of Vitamin B1 for an hour.  I then proceeded to use the cloning technique that most all of you probably use...  Cutting under water, 45 degree cuts,scoring for roots, Olivia's Cloning gel.  I also trimmed half of the large leaves off as well.  I don't see everyone doing that so I figured I'd mention that.  

  Right now my temp is in the mid 70s RH is a bit low at 75% but I will get it up to around 90% after some more vapor builds up in the dome.  Other than that I think I'm done for now.  I sure hope I don't lose all my clones and embarrass myself in front of all you:cry:...  

  Feel free to comment or speak about anything...  Even why I chose fluoros hahah.  Enjoy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2007)

*Whats up DLtoker. Well everything sounds and looks great. Not sure about your set up as we are soil growers but it looks great.   Here is some GREEN MOJO to get them clones rooted for ya. Good luck mang and we will be following. :aok: *


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey thanks TBG.  It's been 48 hours and they are looking happy.  I am using Jumpstart by advanced nutrients as a foliar.  I should start seeing new growth in about 2 more days with that stuff .  Other than that everything is all good.  Temp is between 71 and 74 and the Rh is in the high 80s.  8 days left and we should have roots    lets see how it pans out!


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, today is day 8 and there is no sign of roots. The tray is on top of a T5 lamp so the roots are being heated and the ambient temp is always around 74.  I am also spraying everyday with Jumpstart and some biobizz stuff that I can't remember the name of I also keep the rock wool moist with this.).  I still am very much so a rookie at this cloning game but I'm hoping for the best.  I gave them a little tug to see if roots were growing.  Most are anchored in except for 3 or 4 which were taken from the top of plants.  Hopefully within the next few days we will have some root action!  My mothers are in hydro and are already ready to have clones taken again


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, yesterday I got my first ROOT out of this batch.  It was on the largest clone taken.  Other than that they aren't showing any good signs.  I really wonder if I should take the hour and build a bubble cloner.  Do they really work well?  Anyways, should I make my clones longer next time to speed up root growth?  Bah, clones hate me... but I love them.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 5, 2007)

Alright, day 12, all of the clones that are larger than 5 inches tall have roots showing through.  I read somewhere that it isn't a big deal if the clones are cut small... I'm starting to think that's a load of **.  The smaller clones are starting to show signs of stress... I think I am going to give the a nice watering of 5.8 pH water.  Till now I have been giving them water with Jumpstart.  I'm going to drop the ones with roots into the Hydro system probably in 2 days once the roots are a little more established.  By then hopefully the smaller ones will get a helmet and get in the game... Pics to come soon.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn it is about all I can say.  Clones are just like FIM.  Practice, Practice, Practice.  Anyways, my batch of clones that I took over three weeks go now are all rooted, but only 10 or so have roots showing.  I can easily give a good lb or 2 of force pulling on the stem and it won't pop out of the rock wool.  Is it possible that I made too many rooting sites on the clones and they are ALL growing slowly?  All I know is that my first grow crop is half gone and I'm super behind schedule... Guess I'm gonna have to buy grass for myself one or two more times... I made myself a bubble cloner.  The clones are 5 days old and I already see roots on one.  So who knows.  Trial and error with these damn clones.  The great thing is that there really is an unlimited supply becuase my mothers grow so fast in hydro... Once a week they need to be trimmed or cloned.  

One positive look on things is that I have all my lights here... A total of 20 4' T5s.  My ideal plan is to get a harvest every two weeks or so of around a QP or so.  That way I will have plenty for myself as well as some to share with my close friends and fiance.... Not like she doesn't get her share as it is.  

Really this update was for me to vent off some steam.  I was doing so well with this growing as of late (nute control and pH... Just experience a studying felt as if it were paying off) and this cloning thing is just frustrating as hell.  I hear about 90% success rates... Bah, I will get a hang of this cloning thing soon enough and this journal will continue.  

I do have some good other grows going as well though... I have a few plants a month old started from seed in hydro going at it and I have 3 Lowryders going in my first soil grow still.  There were 5 but I beat the crap out of the first 2 by not saturating the soil during transplant...  So, till next time, I'll be growing and cloning away trying to master MY technique for success.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like you might have to dry stress them just a tad more.  'Hardening off'. If they are yellowing, I would feed them, but if they aren't, maybe just a dash of food.  You want them to look for it, you know?  I think they can be treated a little to well sometimes and they will just sit there.

Practice really does make perfect.  I clone in the worst possile conditions as far as humidity...mine is terribly low.  But I have it down now.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes Build the BUBBLE CLONER.....  at least give it a spin....  you'll love it... I run mine with RO water only... no ph adjustments or any nutrient/clone amendments... plain water....  usually ten days give or take... nice clean white roots...  I submerge the stem INTO the water... this way I don't have to worry about a humidity dome... the plants in the water will ensure they don't dry up.... Good Luck...  

PS....  I don't use airstones on any of my lines DWC....  I just use an open ended line....  you can really churn up some water this way...  probably more if you lose the airstones, than if you were to simply add another one....  IMO eace:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey thanks guys.  I'm going to take both of your advice... Makes 100% sense.  

I definitely baby my clones too much now that I think about it more.  I just dropped a little Superthrive and a tiny bit of FF Grow Big.  Right now I'm going to go test and see how the lack of airstones effect the DWCs.  

I also am hooking up my Reverse Osmosis tomorrow and I truly feel I will see some great, immediate, results from this H2O.:bong:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright, It has been a while...  I am still working on my hydro clones and I really am not very fond of them.  I have been hand watering the rockwool a few times a day just to imitate a dripper system until their roots can reach the water.  I went to my hydro shop and the owner convinced me that I didn't need one.  Haha.  I can't believe it.  I really think Stoney is right.  I need a dripper system for the first week of their existence for the roots to be able to touch the water... Then once that happens.  They can go into a DWC system without the dripper.  Anyways, here are some pics of what is going on in my area.  Everything is still kind of jumbled around and not making too much sense due to moving.  There are mothers, lowryders, clones, 20" tall plants that are going into flower (preflowers appered last week once I changed the lights around and these girls went from 3000K to 6500K bulbs...cool).  

These 20" plants have just been in the back of my grow area for the past 5 weeks or so just doing there thing.  I am surprised as to how they took off so well becuase there were times when there was only an 1" of water in the reservoir and the pH and nute levels would be all off.  Every day I learn more and more how refer likes to be neglected to a degree.  At least for me.  

Anyways, In a few weeks I should have some frosty bud pics for you.  Oh yeah, I bet you can't guess where I got the idea to throw in a ton of clones in a rubermaid full of dirt...


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 3, 2007)

Love the soilbed, that is going to rock.:aok:

Just remember, until about 2nd week of flower or so they won't need much water at all....think like 1/3 of a container plant.  I still use the weight method alot unless I know the strain.

It's so much nicer not having to deal with stupid drip trays and crap. 

Lemme ask you something brosky...who is the hot babe in the pic?...hmmm:heart:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 3, 2007)

Skunk #11 would be the mothers in the building.  They have been acting up on me a little since I started using RO water.  I think it has to do with the availability of the nutes in the water.  I have been tweaking my ratios a bit lately and I think I have it dialed in now.  She very literally has a trunk on her.  Kind of a cool site going into a small 1" rock wool cube. 

I am flowering my soil clones and my hydro clones at the same time.  I have gone through a tone of clones with this damn rock wool.  Hundreds.  I feel like putting an add in the paper for a master cloner!  Anyways, I think I actually have a batch of clones that can sustain 8 weeks of flowering this time. Right now they don't look the healthiest but their root systems are growing every day. So it will be a fun little experiment to see how two different grow mediums get different results.  One being the Hydro DWC system and the second being the FF 1:1 LW:OF organic grow.  I am actually very excited to see how it come out.  :bong: 

I've been playing with the setup in my grow area as of late.  And I have been getting amazing result with my fluorescents.  They are hung like the light should be, but I tilt them slightly on their sides to give the lower branches more light and it is amazing how the plants explode.   

I am becoming more and more fond of soil as the days pass.  So easy and almost maintenance free.  It does have it's downfalls though.  I noticed mold on the top of my soil the other day in my clone box.  I assume it developed due to a dead leaf that was partially covered in moist soil:huh:.  I won't be happy if I start getting pests and mold in my area with this dirty, dirty dirt.

I have yet to use anything but alg-a-mic by biobizz.  I don't plan on using anything either...  Unless something drastically changes in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 3, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Skunk #11 would be the mothers in the building. They have been acting up on me a little since I started using RO water. I think it has to do with the availability of the nutes in the water. I have been tweaking my ratios a bit lately and I think I have it dialed in now. She very literally has a trunk on her. Kind of a cool site going into a small 1" rock wool cube.
> 
> I am flowering my soil clones and my hydro clones at the same time. I have gone through a tone of clones with this damn rock wool. Hundreds. I feel like putting an add in the paper for a master cloner! Anyways, I think I actually have a batch of clones that can sustain 8 weeks of flowering this time. Right now they don't look the healthiest but their root systems are growing every day. So it will be a fun little experiment to see how two different grow mediums get different results. One being the Hydro DWC system and the second being the FF 1:1 LW:OF organic grow. I am actually very excited to see how it come out. :bong:
> 
> ...


 
Mold....nice....mycorrhizael fungi in action :aok: ...do not fear the mold bro...just beasties hard at work.  I save those dried leaves and mix them back in later...as you noticed...the beasties love em.':heart:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah, OK nice.  I need to make a top dressing for this mix... probably 2 gallons of soil.  Should I grind up a few dried leaves and place them in the mix?  I also have a new little idear for cloning.  Rockwool cubes placed in my tray with dirt all surrounding it.  It just so happened that I got *explosive* root growth once my clones were planted in the soil.  I don't know what it is, but I am going to give cloning a shot in every medium available to see what works best for me.  Now some real fun begins since my room has gotten so much larger. :farm:  Lots of things are going to be getting flowered on a consistent basis.  I also just got a bunch of beans for a good friend.  K2 x White Widow is one that is going to put me in a coma :smoke1:


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 3, 2007)

Right on DL. I say VEG VEG VEG!!!! Looks great. Good luck.



Stunzeed..:joint:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 4, 2007)

Just finished really getting my grow room settled in this new house.  Right now I'm only using half of my total flower area.  I touched every plant, and even found a plant I didn't even know existed.   It's _very_ branchy for not having any FIMing or topping done.  And it is super flexible with nutes.  Dead sexy.  :heart:  This is a pic of it's roots and the plant itself (the pic doesn't give it justice).  The root ball is maybe a handful.  No more.  

I have the carbon scrubber hung from the ceiling, with a 2' long 6" hose venting out the window through black plastic.  

I took clones, a bunch of clones, for the bubble cloner today and am flowering those massive 20" tall plants.  I need to get more bushmaster tomorrow becuase I can't handle any more height from these pretty ladies.  Well, I could deal with it, but it wouldn't be an economical use of my lighting.  

Something cool...  The 20"ers  have trichomes all over their preflowers.  I had no idea how that works.  My mothers are a lot older than them and they don't even have preflowers.  I imagine that is due to me taking cuttings every week or so...

So, I have the rubbermaid soil bed, the 20" plants (species TBD), Lowryder 2s and 21 partially rooted clones (I hope these make it this time.).  Time to grow some bud.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Just posting a pic of some Twilight.  Not a full bud shot becuase I wanted to get up close and personal with the trichs.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

So, I just got done playing with my clones.  They were taken 8 days ago.  To my surprise, there were two that were fully rooted.  :huh:  !  These two were right next to each other in my tray.  Could they have been taken from a bottom branch?...

Question...  My mothers are huge.  They are 2' tall bushes.   I usually take 20+ clones once a week.  I take them *right from the top*.  I do this to control the height.  I know they say to take bottom branches becuase rooting will be faster that way, but, every branch at the top of the plant is like a bottom branch to me.  You can see the pic a few posts back of my mother.  That shot was taken from the top.  Should I just take 10" cuttings from the top to keep the height down and root them as little trees and then take my real clones from the bottom branches and get some more side lighting?  Or does it really make a difference with a mother like this?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, just as I was getting so intense with cloning, I have stopped for at least a month.  This morning I transplanted my mothers before the lights went out.  Oh boy were the roots tangled.  I had to pull them apart one by one!   So, I had time for a pic of the roots in the DWC before transplant.  My lights turned off just before dropping them in 1 gallon pots and I wanted to to have the dark cycle to recover.  

I have started some Cherry Malawi beens and I am just wating for them to pop the soil.  They were on the slow side with germing so I imagine it will take a few days for them to break ground.  Let's see... Other than that I have some others that I will update on soon enough.  But for now the Cherry will take the spot light.

The soil bed is working like a dream come true.  The clones have doubled in size and are starting to show preflowers.  I made a really nice, hot top soil dressing for the bed and after one watering with alg-a-mic and big bloom, they are loving me right now.  They are fighting for the light and can't get enough of it.  Amazing.  

I really love soil.  Well, not everything.  They transplants and dirt spilling everywhere becuase I'm a klutz is a pain, to be honest.  But, I have complete 100% control over what goes into my plants except for the FF soil mix.  I chose my NPK values for the soil.  I make my own teas how ever I want.  There is none of this 2 teaspoons of this and 2 table spoons of that like it is when I do hydro.  BORING. 

There is love that goes into organic growing.  As weird as it may be, but maybe not too weird for this site.  I have such a stronger connection with my plants while grown in soil organically.  It just makes the whole growing experience that much more for me.   

Anyways, this journal has more turned into Dltoker's grow room's action more than anything else...  I wonder if I can change the title?  Enjoy and I will share more pics soon.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

dang they are tangled up bad bet you had a fun time untangling them lol the grow looks good tho


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 12, 2007)

:cool2: man your clones are looking nice, when my plant gets old enough im going to get some clones going, but yeah keep um going.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn DL u have it going on there brother u are the clone master lol. hey bro that pic of the Twilight looks great man mmmmmmm bet that is gonna get u rocked when u smoke it lol peace


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeez....sorry bro late again. 



> Should I grind up a few dried leaves and place them in the mix?



Yes...I was recently reading about MJ being an 'accumalative' plant...with high K and maybe P....more on that later.  Comfrey is instantly available (been called a 'compost activater in itself) and I want to grow some...but keep it in a bucket...I guess it takes over and you can't kill it, unless you get a particular kind.  I really like eucalyptus leaves, and they are everywhere here, see what is common in your area.  Stinging nettles and Alfalfa are big too.  I would dry them completely and grind them...as small as possible.



> Question... My mothers are huge. They are 2' tall bushes. I usually take 20+ clones once a week. I take them right from the top. I do this to control the height. I know they say to take bottom branches becuase rooting will be faster that way, but, every branch at the top of the plant is like a bottom branch to me. You can see the pic a few posts back of my mother. That shot was taken from the top. Should I just take 10" cuttings from the top to keep the height down and root them as little trees and then take my real clones from the bottom branches and get some more side lighting? Or does it really make a difference with a mother like this?



I know what you mean bro...sativa leaning moms and dads can be tough to control.  I take clones from everywhere too , just to try to keep them under control.  I have even transplanted them once a month with root trims...even buried them lower in the pot.:huh:  Pain in the butt for sure, just be very careful root trimming...really easy to overwater after.



> [There is love that goes into organic growing. As weird as it may be, but maybe not too weird for this site. I have such a stronger connection with my plants while grown in soil organically. It just makes the whole growing experience that much more for me.



I hear ya bro....everything I do in my garden is about my maintenance of my soil and microlife.  I don't even grow plants anymore just 'beasties'.   Still reading on this, but I believe MJ may prefer the bacterial type...as opposed to fungal...more to come on that as well, but I am 'feeling' the Biozome. :huh: 

Those CM were born in hydro...seem to like alot of food fast, maybe lower ph...and maybe leaning towards lots more P and K early than most I have grown...lemme know what works for you.

I can change the name of this thread if you like...just post up or PM me. 

You definately got some happy plants going on in the pics bro...I am excited to see you having fun...tis what it's all about.:aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Kind, Hash, Sticky... Thanks for the props!   The roots were a jumble of joy, but they were some strong healthy roots for sure!:aok:  I have been practicing and studying these clones long and hard.  It is by far the cheapest way to keep a perpetual grow, but maybe not the best, as some could attest.  

Just wanted to clear up that these mothers are going into flower.  Their first dark cycle EVER is today.  I plan on taking a bunch of clones tonight.  I'm still making up my mind, But I think they are going to be rather large.  Like around 12".  The reason behind this is to clear out some of those lower branches, that even with my side lighting, don't and won't get much light.  I still have 2 other batches of clones working on their roots.  Actually the batch I took just a few days ago were started in a bubble cloner but I moved them into soil last night.  I really wanted to try soil as a medium for cloning, and since I am going to be taking a break, it seemed like the best thing to do... for educational purposes 

Eman,  I love it whenever you post.  Something always to add to the knowledge bank!  I may need to transplant these two bushes once more half way through flowering due to the root mass already taking up 1/4 of the 1 gallon pots.  I will then definitely add some dried, ground leaves to the mix.  

Are you thinking of biozyme?  Maybe biozome is singular, haha.  I have heard many great things on that subject.  I am trying to visit my hydro store as infrequently as possible, but next time I am there I will make a few investments.  EDIT:  No, Biozome... Sorry, I guess I was thinking about humans :huh: 

Everything you do is born into flower correct?  The need for the extra K and P could be due to that no?  Or maybe this strain matures into flower very quickly?  I will definitely keep you updated.  I have a mean soil mix, that I cant even remember without looking at my products, but I will try to post it... Much simpler than yours, I can assure you!  

Sure, change the title... You can add some of your character if you would like to too.  haha.  :bong1: Thanks for the kind words everyone!  I'll be sure to keep you posted...


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 13, 2007)

A few hours spent in the grow tonight and I'm still not done with everything.  It's like a part time job with this miniature grow.  I have no idea how people with much more _growing_ on handle it, plus their lives outside of their room.  Anyways, my clones are still doing great... Well, the ones I have left that is.  Once I see one tap root pop out of the bottom of a rockwool cube, they are ready to transplant the next day with a full, well, strong root system.  Amazing.

I took a few shots of the Lowryder 2s that I have been working on.  It is my first soil excursion believe it or not.  They are doing great.  The only issue is I don't have any males and my last seedlings aren't looking very promising on giving me any... well, balls.  I have been planing the majority of my summer grow around the LRs that I pollinated.  I am praying for pollen to drop out of the clouds on these little ladies!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

rep up man your grow looks great that bud you got in the last pic what is that?? im going to rate this thread excellent *****  lol cant wait to see what comes out of this grow ill be watchin lol peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2007)

oh yeah why dont you put a pic up for BPOTM??? I would vote for you bud


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha.  Thanks Kindbud!  That is a pic of the only strain I have that has _real buds _on it right now.  It's a Lowryder 2 and I assume it has about 3 weeks left... Almost getting too late to pollinate it and get good smoke and mature beans:rant:.   BPOTM?  I actually was picked for the month of march!:banana: It was a pic of my Twilight.  I will post something up for this month, maybe... just for fun. Maybe a bean popping out of a LR2 haha!


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 13, 2007)

> Eman, I love it whenever you post. Something always to add to the knowledge bank! I may need to transplant these two bushes once more half way through flowering due to the root mass already taking up 1/4 of the 1 gallon pots. I will then definitely add some dried, ground leaves to the mix.


 
I got some new info to post on sativas, some have said they prefer a 'thinner wider' soil setup (like a soilbed) and others have said they are much more resilant to 'late flower' transplants. In fact, some use this method to control height indoor...it seems to be a balance of choosing the right moment at the end of 'stretch'. Something to think about that I think applies to containers and beds, and in my short-term experienxe...I would have to agree.



> Are you thinking of biozyme? Maybe biozome is singular, haha. I have heard many great things on that subject. I am trying to visit my hydro store as infrequently as possible, but next time I am there I will make a few investments. EDIT: No, Biozome... Sorry, I guess I was thinking about humans :huh:


 
Yeah...lol, Biozome the product...is very bacterial dominant...as are a few others. GH Subculture comes to mind too, and castings, manures, guanos, etc. Most of my dry ferts come pre-fungally innoculated (mycorrhizael) and I have several soluable additives, but in reality, I also have had better results with less additional mycos...as some are claiming. The bacterial types can easily overcome the fungal types too, and I previously believed it was in flower that these 'fungal' types really lend a hand....but now I maybe reconsidering that...need a few more cycles to really decide.



> Everything you do is born into flower correct? The need for the extra K and P could be due to that no? Or maybe this strain matures into flower very quickly? I will definitely keep you updated. I have a mean soil mix, that I cant even remember without looking at my products, but I will try to post it... Much simpler than yours, I can assure you!


 
I addressed this with the breeder REv...actually, since is is MIA, I looked to the next best thing....his posts. Best I can say is she is the 'finicky' type he says...mine were both very happy till I seeded them:rant: ...no worries....more are above ground and I have a few more to play with.

LOL....I hear you on the mix...I wanna get really crazy soon...like 'grocery store and food scraps' growing :huh: ...no dry ferts...hehe...a few freinds have convinced me it can be done...I think it is just going to take careful composting and a few worms  ....look to see this in winter I hope.

Sure, post up your amendments bro if you like. I understand amounts are tough...I keep no secrets, but most times I have to guess...at some point we all seem to start going by 'feel'. 'Handfull of this, pinch of that."


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 13, 2007)

Lookin' good DLToker!!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday.  I sure did...  Kayaking trip on water that had ice chunks floating in it.   We were definitely the first of the season to kayak out and sleep on an island.  I actually was messing around on my buddies kayak... performing a little stability test.  Lets just say the test was a COMPLETE failure.  I rolled right into 35* water.  haha   Something I would never like to experience again if I could.  

So, on to the grow room.  Nothing too new to report.  I still don't have any autofowering pollen.:rant:  Does anyone know of a store that will sell pollen?    But, my lowryder 2s are looking stellar.  I think I can truthfully say it is the stickiest bud I have yet to come across.  Only about 3 - 9 days left till they all are harvested.  Uber excited that I will have some home grown again  and I don't think I will run out before my next harvest that should happen in about 4 weeks.

The one to take the spot light today is the soil bed.  Everything is doing great.:bong:   There is a little micro deficiency on a few but nothing that is getting out of hand.  The buds are about 2 weeks old and just starting to develop.  The next two weeks will be big growth and then they will stall out for 2 weeks before their final plump up 2 weeks before harvest.  I love knowing exactly what to expect.  

I am adding another light to the flower room.  No more veg in my grow room.  One light on 24hrs a day is the same as two lights on a 12/12  schedule.  

Here are just a few pics of the ladies.  Same Lowryder plant in these pics as the ones above.  BTW, these lowryders are 100% OMRI certified organic.  Everything was in dire need of watering and pH adjusting after my break of a few days from them.  Enjoy!


----------



## Brouli (Apr 24, 2007)

very nice my brother  all you need its a male  i see  
how old are your females ??
and how meny  seeds you got left ??


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 24, 2007)

My first batch of beans is about 8 weeks old... These are the ones in the pics.  My other 5 are just showing pistils, so, I would say 3 weeks old or so.  That's it for my lowryder beans.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah.  Here is a question.  Based on the looks of the trich's in the first pic above, how long would you guys wait till harvest.  I was thinking tomorrow or Thursday night?

EDIT:  I don't like the couch lock and I'm trying to get it so they are all just getting ready to turn amber...


----------



## Brouli (Apr 24, 2007)

i would go thursday night  personaly


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 26, 2007)

Just some pics of the lady chopped and partially trimmed before hanging to dry...


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 27, 2007)

So, the synapse have been firing away... really, I'm serious.  My two mothers were put into flower 2 weeks ago.  My skunk always has about a 2 week lag from the beginning of 12/12 to real buds being formed.  But, last night I saw that I had some pretty decent sized buds on the one mother that was getting the most indirect light.  Call me crazy, but I think the lack of serious light has something to do with it.  The plants are doing great.  The larger of the two actually has been a little stressed because she needs to get watered at least every other day.  Her root ball is massive.  

My lowryders are so pungent.  Organics really brought the aroma out in these ladies.  I can't wait to taste it next Wednesday.  Two other lowryders almost ready to harvest.  One is just average looking potency wise, while the other is looking just like the other that was just harvested, but with really long hairs.  

I am thinking I may try chem ferts on this next batch of lowryders to see just how big the difference is with yield and taste.  I hit them with a dash of superthrive last night and will be using the FF line of nutes.

I've burt two main colas in my flower room because I have been getting a little too greedy with the amount of light these plants get.  So, until they stop stretching (which should be any day now) the lights will always be 2 inches above.  I have 1 C99 plants that looks like it could be done in about 3 or 4 weeks so I am stoked on that.

Also, the soil bed is rockin'.  Works like a dream.  I am guessing I will yield around 6-8 ozs of organic goodness from a 15"x20" soil bed with no veg time.  I also am contemplating shutting down the grow for the hottest 3 months of the year.  Or just making it a lot smaller.  I am going to be growing outside as soon as I get some pollen (which should be early next week ) I just want to start a few Sativa strains and run around 700 Ws through the summer and do the rest guerrilla style.  So, now you have been inside DLtoker's room and Head today  .  I'll snap some photos tonight probably.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2007)

That has to be some of the best looking lowryder i've seen! Great job DLtoker!!!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 28, 2007)

Just wanted to show you guys an amazing web site.  Awesome Organics....


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 30, 2007)

So last night I chopped another.  This pheno isn't even close as good as the first one harvested.  This one smells musky.  The first has the orgasmic aroma of grape fruit.  I have on more and that plant is of a killer "grapefruit" pheno and she is a few days out from harvest.  

I don't have my tripod at this location, so the pics aren't the best, sorry. Also, I should have a smoke report Wednesday.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome work man. Gives me something to aspire to with my fluorescents :bong: . I guess alot of people on here are going to retract there former statements about how you cant get decent bud with them, your bud looks more than decent to me!!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 2, 2007)

You said it Jbong, for fluorescents thoses look great. i woulda never thought u grew them wit those lights. Happy Growing


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (May 2, 2007)

whoaaaa DL haha nice buds!! you were right! alot has changed since i been gone! congrats bro!! : ) look yummy


----------



## DLtoker (May 3, 2007)

Well, the Lowryder 2 I puffed on last night was some of the stickiest bud to ever touch my hands, if not the stickiest.  Also, some of the best bud I have ever smoked too.  I ended up taking only 6 hits.  The high came on full force after the 4th hit or so...  Surprisingly it was actually quite clear for a good 2 hours and then I started feeling veeerrrrry stooonnneedd for another 2 hours.  The taste was absolutely amazing, even while smoking with papers.  Very fruity, like a grapefruit, piney and earthy flavor.  Do remember, this is with no cure and the plant was chopped a week ago.


----------



## Firepower (May 3, 2007)

Nice man...  what is ur dry weight?
:cool2:


----------



## DLtoker (May 3, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have a scale, no need.  I would assume 15 grams on the first one chopped and the second, once dry an oz.  Nothing spectacular for weight, but for organic and quality autoflowering bud I am _very_ satisfied.  

I will have some pics of the soil bed tonight and of the flowering mothers too later on tonight I think.:fly:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 3, 2007)

Good job DLtoker!


----------



## DLtoker (May 9, 2007)

Damn heat.  Do you think my mothers can make it back from this stress to yield dank nugs?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

Yes, just give her a very good drink. She may be a lil stressed but def worth keeping! Good luck man!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 9, 2007)

i agree with Bomb give a nice good drik with str8 warter and shell per up in a matter of hrs


----------



## DLtoker (May 9, 2007)

Yup, she has perked up this morning.  Another space job on my part.  Lights have been running 24/7 for the last three days.  Definitely messed up this whole batch.  Maybe its a sign...?  Anyways.  All I can do is hope for the best.  Thanks guys, I will keep you posted.  

Pollen should be here any day now, so beans shall be made and the outdoor party will commence.


----------



## the_riz (May 9, 2007)

*Awesome job DL everything looks awesome.. especially that bud your cutting up at the top thar lol..    *


----------



## DLtoker (May 18, 2007)

Well, due to the heat I have been having some extremely slow growth.  I should be well over half way through flower on the majority of this crop and everything looks as if it is 3 weeks in or so.  I only visit my room every 4 days now.  Everything is doing well but the growth is just painfully slow.  I will toss out more pics tonight for all of you ganja lovers out there.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 18, 2007)

great i waz jus bout to ask for some pics. got my new 1's posted


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

Alright... Something for the pros here.  I am having huge issues with the heat and I can not dare gamble with turning on the a/c with my electric bill as high as it is already.  So, I am moving everything outside.  Right now, we have over 15 hrs of day light.  Obviously, for plants to remain in flower, I need to control the light cycle outside.  I have a bunch of 2.5 ft. tall plants as well as my mothers that were put into flower.  I have a bunch of clones flowering in hydro and and bunch in soil.  I am going to be transplanting tomorrow... during their dark cycle which is becoming their light cycle... with the sun.

I need to figure out if putting a thick garbage bag over them from some point at night will kill them due to no new air circulating.  It is during their dark cycle so they aren't photosynthesizing and not using a lot of air.  Let's say it gets dark around nine and I can take the plastic off at 8 am every morning.  I just need some tips I suppose.  Is this the best option?  I really haven't gotten much new growth in a month and they are just yellowing and burning due to the heat.  Absolute failure due to my busy schedule which is FINALLY slowing.

Let me know.  I need some reassuring or tips from someones experience.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 30, 2007)

hey DL hows it going bro? well from the looks of it ur gong crazy lol anyways i'm not a pro far from that lol but i would say that a trash bag would suffocate the plants but i could be wrong i was thinking of maybe some garbage barrels but then if the sun is beating on them the humidity will be real high. are u sure there is know other way to cool down that room? well good luck bro i will check in to see how things make out for u good luck peace


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

Should I buy a black house?  Like a green house but it blacks out the sun.  I could even build one but it will stick out like a soar thumb... Grrr.  What we must do to get some good smoke while avoiding an encounter with the law.


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 29, 2007)

you can use a brown papper bag? I've heard of people doing that? A black house could work if you have the space to build it. Very time consuming though.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2007)

uhm I was thinking on this one....turns out may!!!!!!
old dang post.


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 29, 2007)

Mutt........ How in the heck did this get into the "New Posts" tab? lol.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2007)

Haze I'm still tryin to figure that one out...freakin blew my mind man...ya know its DL messin with us 
DL its all yer fault LOL j/k
see what happens when we get "into DLtoker's room" we get all baked and lose months. LOL


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL.    I thought I wrote you a pm to be careful with that stuff!


----------

